# Help ID



## Overhauler (Dec 27, 2016)

No badge, and I can't find a comp.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 27, 2016)

The frame looks nearly identical to the one in this thread - http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-sidewalk-bike.60400/ - which apears to be a Colson from around 1937. If yours is also a Colson it would be from earlier - late 1920s to early 1930s - based on the long spring seat style for one thing and the mudguard type for another. A Colson collector book shows this style bicycle and dates the time period as 1928 to 1932. The year difference could also explain why the chain wheel design between the one in the linked thread and this one are different. The handlebar stem angling up on this one also matches the earlier Colson in the collector book.

Dave


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Cool little bike Lee!


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 29, 2016)

ridingtoy said:


> The frame looks nearly identical to the one in this thread - http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-sidewalk-bike.60400/ - which apears to be a Colson from around 1937. If yours is also a Colson it would be from earlier - late 1920s to early 1930s - based on the long spring seat style for one thing and the mudguard type for another. A Colson collector book shows this style bicycle and dates the time period as 1928 to 1932. The year difference could also explain why the chain wheel design between the one in the linked thread and this one are different. The handlebar stem angling up on this one also matches the earlier Colson in the collector book.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the info Dave, what do you think the value would be as it sits ?
Thanks, Lee.......


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 29, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Cool little bike Lee!



Yeah Rob, I think it is also, am looking to maybe purchase it.
Lee.....


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 30, 2016)

Lee, I'm a bad one to ask about values on these smaller vintage bicycles. The only one I bought from around the same era as this one was several years ago. At the time I paid $75 for it at an indoor flea market. It was about in the same condition as this one, maybe a tad rougher with a house paint finish over the original carmine green with cream trim, and was also missing its rear mudguard.

Dave


----------



## locomotion (Jan 2, 2017)

i think yours might be a Gendron, and value $75-$100 seems about right


----------

